# Vull parlar bé quan em vaig a Catalunya la propera vegada



## roddogigo

Is it 'em vaig' or only 'vaig'. The full sentence is:
 
Vull parlar bé quan em vaig a Catalunya la propera vegada.


----------



## .Jordi.

There's no such a verb like _anar-se_, only _anar-se'n_, so you can never say _em vaig_, but _me'n vaig_, _te'n vas_, etc., also I'd rather use the subjunctive mood, so here's my proposition: Vull parlar bé, quan me'n vagi a Catalunya la propera vegada.


----------



## betulina

Jordi is right. But I would say "quan vagi a Catalunya", rather than "me'n vagi". I think that if I say "vagi" I mean that I'm going there on holidays or for a short stay. If you say "me'n vagi" I would think that you're going to stay longer. 
At least this is my feeling in this case. Let's wait if someone else agrees, though.


----------



## Maball

I think both sentences are right, in fact, they are synonymous, but in the usual and more "correct" catalan the reflective verb is better: _me'n vaig_.

I agree with Jordi.


----------



## Orreaga

This may be a silly distinction, but how about _quan sóc a Catalunya la propera vegada_, since you will use it there, not just when you're leaving for Catalunya.


----------



## Bes Pelargic

roddogigo said:


> Is it 'em vaig' or only 'vaig'. The full sentence is:
> 
> Vull parlar bé quan em vaig a Catalunya la propera vegada.


 
It would be in the subjunctive form, 'vagi'. 'Em vaig' doesn't exist in catalan, it's an imitation of the Spanish verb 'irse', but it's still correct. Someone has suggested to use the anar-se'n verb, but I think it's not correct as it means to leave, not to go (it would be the same to say _Marxo de casa_ and _Me'n vaig de casa,_ both would mean_ I leave home_).



Orreaga said:


> This may be a silly distinction, but how about _quan sóc a Catalunya la propera vegada_, since you will use it there, not just when you're leaving for Catalunya.


 
In first place, you should use the subjunctive form, 'sigui'. Having said that, the option you suggest is quite right, but you have to bear in mind that the verb 'ser' is mostly used to describe long periods, while 'estar' describes shorter periods.


----------



## iruna_02

Either the sentence _Quan (me'n) vagi a Catalunya la propera vegada_ or _Quan sigui a Catalunya la propera vegada_ are correct, but the former sounds more idiomatic. 

Anyway, how about _Quan torni a Catalunya?_


----------



## Favara

Eixa de "tornar" només estaria bé si ja ha estat anteriorment a Catalunya, cosa que no sabem (trobe).


----------



## Kelrock

iruna_02 said:


> Either the sentence _Quan (me'n) vagi a Catalunya la propera vegada_ or _Quan sigui a Catalunya la propera vegada_ are correct, but the former sounds more idiomatic.
> 
> Anyway, how about _Quan torni a Catalunya?_



Crec que la versió bona es la de Iruna_02, _"Quan torni a Catalunya"_. Perque està parlant de la propera vegada, ja ha estat un cop.


----------

